# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP > حرفه ای: خطای ERR_TOO_MANY_REDIRECTS

## westerman

سلام
روزتون بخیر

من از  اسکریپتی که با کیک پی اچ پی نوشته شده استفاده می کنم.

صفحه ورود و ثبت نام سایت https می باشد و سایر برگه ها (داشبورد و ادمین سایت و...) http است
پس از حدود 5 بار ورود به داشبورد مرورگر این خطا را می دهد که ناگزیر باید کش مرورگر را پاک کنم که بتوانم وارد ادمین و داشبورد سایت شوم.



چطور این مشکل را حل کنم ؟ 
چطور می توانم سایر برگه ها را Https کنم که این مشکل ایجاد نشود؟



سپاس

----------


## ghasemweb

> سلام
> روزتون بخیر
> 
> من از  اسکریپتی که با کیک پی اچ پی نوشته شده استفاده می کنم.
> 
> صفحه ورود و ثبت نام سایت https می باشد و سایر برگه ها (داشبورد و ادمین سایت و...) http است
> پس از حدود 5 بار ورود به داشبورد مرورگر این خطا را می دهد که ناگزیر باید کش مرورگر را پاک کنم که بتوانم وارد ادمین و داشبورد سایت شوم.
> 
> 
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز. مشکل حل شد ؟

----------

